
Berkanan SDK: Bluetooth-powered mesh messaging for iOS - zssz
https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK
======
zssz
Hi HN!

I want to change the world for the better.

I'm the developer of Berkanan Messenger
([https://apps.apple.com/us/app/berkanan-
messenger/id128906182...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/berkanan-
messenger/id1289061820)), a Bluetooth-powered mesh messaging app — featured by
App Store editorial.

My goal with Berkanan Messenger and Berkanan SDK
([https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK](https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK)),
the framework that empowers it, is to create a decentralized mesh network for
the people, powered by their device's Bluetooth antenna. People could rely on
this network for texting in situations, like emergencies, when there's no
other connectivity available — it could literally save lives.

I kindly invite you to join this cause and to contribute to Berkanan SDK with
your code, comments, ideas. Even a simple gesture, like giving it a star on
GitHub, helps:

[https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK](https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK)

Spoiler: It's _not_ a Bluetooth Mesh Networking implementation
([https://www.bluetooth.com/specifications/mesh-
specifications...](https://www.bluetooth.com/specifications/mesh-
specifications/)).

Thank you for your attention. Hope to see you over on GitHub!

Sincerely, Zsombor

